# Coming soon....



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

YES.. that should be a fun job to do.. hope it is north side of the house..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

B4T said:


> YES.. that should be a fun job to do.. hope it is north side of the house..


 
East side, shaded, no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220/221 said:


> How did this happen to a small single family residence built in the early 60's? One three phase delta and two single phase services.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now thats Excellent:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What the **** :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

220/221 said:


> How did this happen to a small single family residence built in the early 60's?


Easy, it is in AZ and everyone seems to do whatever the heck they want to.


----------



## sureline (Jun 11, 2011)

ooh, look at those old A-base meters...Sweet.
HAS ANY OF THE ORIGINAL INSTALLERS EVER HEARED OF SERVICE FEEDER TAPS? A TROFF WITH ONE SERVICE MAST PERHAPS? lol

-any knowledge or evidence of this building once occupied for commercial use or multi-family use?
-the three phase Delta must have had a purpose like A/C unit supply power, or some type of motor...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sureline said:


> -the three phase Delta must have had a purpose like A/C unit supply power...


That was the usual reason here.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

sureline said:


> ooh, look at those old A-base meters...Sweet.
> HAS ANY OF THE ORIGINAL INSTALLERS EVER HEARED OF SERVICE FEEDER TAPS? A TROFF WITH ONE SERVICE MAST PERHAPS? lol
> 
> -any knowledge or evidence of this building once occupied for commercial use or multi-family use?
> -the three phase Delta must have had a purpose like A/C unit supply power, or some type of motor...


 
The delta was indeed for the original AC. Like J said, very common here. I have even seen them metered separately (my old house). My guess is that they wired one part of the house (guest quarters?) with a separate meter. It's a small house, maybe 2K' so, who knows???

As far as the original installers, they dead.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sureline said:


> ooh, look at those old A-base meters...Sweet.
> HAS ANY OF THE ORIGINAL INSTALLERS EVER HEARED OF SERVICE FEEDER TAPS? A TROFF WITH ONE SERVICE MAST PERHAPS? lol
> 
> -any knowledge or evidence of this building once occupied for commercial use or multi-family use?
> -the three phase Delta must have had a purpose like A/C unit supply power, or some type of motor...


Um.... there are no A-base meters in any of those pictures. Those are old S-base, non-EUSERC meter sockets.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Um.... there are no A-base meters in any of those pictures. Those are old S-base, non-EUSERC meter sockets.


You really are a nerd to know something like that, considering EUSERC is a western U.S. standard. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Easy, it is in AZ and everyone seems to do whatever the heck they want to.


They don't call it the Wild West for nothing. :no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You really are a nerd to know something like that, considering EUSERC is a western U.S. standard. :laughing:


Peter, the sooner you realize that I'm a frikkin genius, the better off you'll be. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Peter, the sooner you realize that I'm a frikkin genius, the better off you'll be. :jester:


Well as I've said before, you have to make up for being short and ugly somehow. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well as I've said before, you have to make up for being short and ugly somehow. :laughing:


Yessir. Chicks clothes practically fall off when I spout useless trivia.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yessir. Chicks clothes practically fall off when I spout useless trivia.


:laughing::laughing: You're just a regular ladies man, huh?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :laughing::laughing: You're just a regular ladies man, huh?


I am baffled, his wife seems very attractive and intelligent.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You really are a nerd to know something like that, considering EUSERC is a western U.S. standard.


He's a nerd for reading that entire post, it only got a quick skim from me :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Is it fixed yet?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Is it fixed yet?


 
Oh hell no. 

I had to play carpenter/framer today. Side job panel change for a friend tomorrow. This will be a week or so out.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Oh hell no.
> 
> I had to play carpenter/framer today. Side job panel change for a friend tomorrow. This will be a week or so out.


Want me to come and do it for you? I got nothing on the calendar. :thumbsup:


----------

